# Holden Roofing 5th Annual Youth Hunt Giveaway Contest 2015



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

*:clover:Holden* *Roofing* *Youth* *Hunt* Giveaway Contest 2015! 
*It is time for the 5th annual Holden Roofing Youth Hunt Giveaway 2015! Holden Roofing and Brett Holden have decided to put on another Holden Roofing youth hunt giveaway here on 2coolfishing.com. Double Down Deer feed is also stepping in to sponsor this years youth hunt. One lucky youngster between the age of 6 years old and 16 years old will be invited to hunt with us during the 2015-2016 whitetail deer season in Maverick County on the Holden Roofing Pasture deer lease. The hunt will be for 1 whitetail deer (management buck) and possibly a shot at a wild hog, bobcat, javalina, mountain lion or coyote. This hunt will be fully guided and any animal harvested on this hunt will be determined by the guide. The youngster must try to guess the amount of roofing nails in the photo below and the closest guess to the number of nails in the pile will be the winner. *****The youngster only gets one guess and a picture of the youngster participating in some sort outdoor activity must be posted with the guess here on the hunting board on 2coolfishing under this thread named (Holden Roofing 5th annual Youth Hunt Giveaway contest 2015). Please help your youngster and take your time with the guess! There are a lot of nails! There will not be a tie. If someone guesses the same number, the first person to guess the closest number of nails in the picture wins. If the guess is an above and below number tie the first guess will be the winner. Once you have guessed you cannot change it. Please take your time and look at the other guesses before posting up the youngsters guess to make sure you donâ€™t duplicate your guess. If you are entering more than one youngster in the Holden Roofing Youth Hunt please understand only one can win. This hunt cannot be passed on to another, given away, traded, or sold and this hunt has no cash value to the winner. The youngster in the photo that wins goes on the Holden Roofing youth hunt, if for any reason the winning youth hunter cannot make it on the date we set for the hunt we will attempt to set the hunt up with the second place youth hunter that guessed the next closest. 
The youth hunter must be accompanied by their legal guardian and releases must be signed prior to hunting. The hunter must have a valid Texas hunting license. Lodging is limited to one guardian and one youth hunter and includes lodging, meals, guide, and transportation to and from stand with the guide and field dressing the youngsterâ€™s harvest. Transportation to the Ranch is not included. 
About the Holden Roofing Youth huntâ€¦ This hunt once again will be for one youth hunter to hunt a whitetail deer (Management buck) on the Holden Roofing Pasture deer lease located in South Texas. This is a free range/ low fence hunt and will be a rifle hunt only. Rifle must be a 243 or larger caliber, if the hunter does not have a rifle, we will gladly furnish one for the hunt. The ranch is just under 15,000 acres of low South Texas Brush country and is a proven ranch to raise monster whitetails. Make sure you bring your camera or video camera! It is not uncommon to see over 100 deer a day and many of the bucks ranging from 160â€ to over 200â€ gross B&C. We have lost count of the contest winning deer this ranch has produced but, they include several years of widest spread, heavy mass, most points, longest drop tines, longest beam and numerous best overall bucks in multiple big buck contests in youth and adult categories. Jason and Phillip with DF& G wildlife supply are donating the youths entry fee for their "El Monstruo del Monte Big Buck contest", Peggy at Peggy's Circle V "Los Cuernos De Tejas Big Buck Contest" is donating the entry fee to the winning youngster on the hunt to their contest as well. There is no guaranty of any harvest on this hunt, yet we have had 100% opportunity on all youth hunts in the past years. I would say the chances are greatJ. Plans are to meet at the front gate of the ranch and head to camp to get settled into the lodge, grab a bite and make our way out for the evening hunt, following the hunt we will have dinner around the camp fire and lots of story telling! The next morning head back out to the blind, if the youth has already taken a deer we will look for hogs, javalina, bobcat, or coyotes. This hunt will take place during (regular/general gun) deer season in South Texas. The ranch is not MLD, with that being said, the youth hunter must have a whitetail deer buck tag. We offer youth management hunts throughout the season and have several dates already booked so the date we decide must work for the winner due to prior bookings.
We are thinking about early December this year so the youth hunter will get to see the incredible rutting/fighting action during his or her hunt. Some days as many as 5-10 fights between these big bucks are recorded from stands!
This is not a fancy lodge but very clean and comfortable. The youth hunter and their guardian will have their own room, refrigerator and cable TV at camp. Remember it is a deer lease and the guides are leasing members and Holden Roofing Reps helping out with the hunt. On this hunt the youth hunter will get to become part of the camp and experience the hunt just like the members around the campfire. These Holden Roofing Youth hunts have been a blast and we look forward to them more and more each year. This hunt and contest is all about having fun with our 2coolfishing.com friends and customers please keep that in mind







.

This contest will end October 30th at 9:00 pm central time. All guesses and photos attached must be submitted no later than as listed and the posting time on 2coolfishing.com will be the official contest clock. The winner's guardian must contact us within 24 hours of winning. We will post our contact info to use once the winner is announced. 
**** Please remember! 
One entry/guess per person and photo of youth doing some kind of outdoor activity must be posted with the guess!
If we think of anything else to add to the hunt or this contest we will post it up so keep an eye out for updates. 
We will also post some more photos of wildlife, deer and the ranch throughout the thread. 

Thanks you and have fun!!! *
*Brett Holden
Holden Roofing
www.Holdenroofing.com*

*www.Doubledowndeerfeed.com *

*DONT FORGET THE PICTURE you only get one chance!!!!!
**Participants must agree to all rules as stated above to enter. 
*We have the right to withdraw this contest at any time and this contest holds no cash value. This contest is offered just for fun with our customers and online friends. **DONT FORGET THE PICTURE you only get one chance!!!!!
**Participants must agree to all rules as stated above to enter. 
*I hope I remembered everything*

*Lets get the guessing started!!! Look close that's a lot of nails in a tall pile!!! Good luck! *


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Game On!!!


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

Alex guesses 2015

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Good Luck!*

Megan (age 13) guesses 4314 nails.

Good look girls and guys....the winners are in for an awesome hunt with great folks!

Thanks again Brett!!


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Awesome Hunt - thanks Brett!!*

Jonathan (age 15) is shooting for 4397 nails.

Good luck to all the youngsters!

Can't wait to see all the pics...one of the best threads of the whole year!


----------



## hankscke123 (Jun 8, 2011)

*holden*

Holden says a lot but no he said 3891 he I bit with the hunting bug bad.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Jace says 2658


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Jacob says 2758


----------



## BPTH143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Kenley (8) guesses 5102!


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Jace, age 11, guesses 2828


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Alyssa, age 13, guesses 3030.


----------



## locoengineer (Sep 14, 2015)

dillon age 7


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

*One more...*

Aidan, age 8, on the left, guesses 3495


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Lexi age 14 guesses 4570.


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

*Youth Hunt*

Reid age 12 guess 2083


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

*Youth Hunt*

Julia age 9 guess 2469


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Abbey says 2347


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Payton says an even 3,000!

Thanks for doing this once again Brett.


----------



## wonkdog (May 7, 2010)

Madison
Age 13
Guesses 2931


----------



## rudytail10 (Feb 29, 2012)

Kolton
Age 14
Guesses 1703










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

And were off.......

Thanks again Brett for what you do for this kids.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Michael 14 years old 3250


----------



## rudytail10 (Feb 29, 2012)

Here's one of the Holden pasture deer videos.. This will get the kiddos fired up!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## btsander (May 24, 2012)

*Youth Hunt*

Alyssa is 12 years of age. Her guess is 2500 nails!!


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Lucas Ryan Hardin ( he is the rudderman of this boat) 14 years old
3736


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

rudytail10 said:


> Here's one of the Holden pasture deer videos.. This will get the kiddos fired up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks to all the participants so far!!! Some great guesses coming in!!

I like that video too Clayton!!! I watched it last night comparing deer we are seeing this season to last season. Thanks for the post!

Keep the guesses coming! We are looking forward to this hunt!

Brett


----------



## Topnos (Aug 9, 2007)

Chase, 14 years old. Guessing 2016.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

1,480 nails

Kendall Stephanow (16 yrs old)

Here she is putting in the time and "practicing her sport"...


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Syd says*

5510

Thanks


----------



## BGrein (Sep 14, 2012)

Mallory (12) Guesses 8,000


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

Brooke guessed 1982 nails ! 
Good luck to all the kiddos this season !


----------



## charkbait (Nov 1, 2011)

Tyler (10 yrs old) says 2476 nails.


----------



## charkbait (Nov 1, 2011)

Austin (age 15) says 3333 nails.


----------



## Jkj1986 (Jul 11, 2014)

Brody (age 8) 1,888


----------



## charkbait (Nov 1, 2011)

Katy Lee (age 8) says 2101 nails.


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

Jaymen, Age 12. 

3533 nails in the pile.


----------



## lapesca67 (Apr 9, 2008)

Samantha, 12 years old guesses 1620


----------



## lapesca67 (Apr 9, 2008)

John, age 15 guesses 2015


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

*Aron Age 10*

Aron guessed 4535


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

*Layton age 9*

Layton Guessed 3815


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Keep the entries and guesses coming! This old guy needs a place on some lucky youngsters wall! Not saying this is "the" buck we have a lot more to look for!!! But he is def. one that makes the cut. Look at the mass on this old sucker.. I'll bet he is close to if not 6" at the bases. 
Good luck and keepum coming... 
Brett


----------



## weasel (Apr 5, 2010)

Savanna, age 8, guesses 1776 nails


----------



## jleo313 (Jan 25, 2008)

Shelby age 8 says 3333


----------



## jleo313 (Jan 25, 2008)

Savannah age 9 says 2785


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Keepum coming! Here are a couple of more nice bucks that would be a pretty deer on the wall for our lucky youth Management hunt winner..


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

Ty age 6 guesses 2,875


----------



## porkrind (Jul 5, 2010)

Carly, age 15, guesses 3841


----------



## porkrind (Jul 5, 2010)

Madelyn, age 9, guesses 4995


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

More great pictures and guesses of our future hunters! 
Here is another buck that could fit the profile! This old fella just doesn't age.. He would be a tough one to hunt. Very rarely over the past 5 years has this buck been seen during the day. This buck does not show himself during hunting hours. I have about 30 pictures of him this year but none during the day. He would be a nice one to get lucky and see during the youth hunt. He is about 21-22" wide possibly 23 and a really nice frame. He doesn't look that old but with the track record we have kept on the buck we know he is at least 8 years old.. 

Keep the guesses coming! 
Thanks Brett


----------



## wishin4fishin (May 21, 2004)

Once again, awesome thing you continue to do for the kiddo's. Unfortunately, Evann turns 18 on Friday so she will have to find a different game to play. Keep up the great work Brett.

Scott


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

*Marina age 9*

3391


----------



## duckdaysofwinter (Jan 13, 2005)

Allison, age 16, 4,480.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Your kil'n me. Nicolette is upstairs in her room praying about the number of nails.....:texasflag



broadonrod said:


> Keepum coming! Here are a couple of more nice bucks that would be a pretty deer on the wall for our lucky youth Management hunt winner..


----------



## wacky-worm (Mar 10, 2008)

Jordan, Age 11 (In red and Black). 5322


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Jayce age 7 guesses 4499 , thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## 8-count (Jul 3, 2008)

Landry......age 14.......guesses 4206


----------



## fishstix (Apr 26, 2005)

*....*

Tyde... Age 7... 1309 nails.. 
His 1st guess was 1 million but momma asked him to pick something smaller.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Dylan guesses 3555 nails in the pile. Dylan is 13


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*1172*

Nicolette says there are 1172 nails in that pile.

In addition, put us on standby, we can come whenever.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*1190*

Now my son is in a war with Nicolette saying he is going to get a bigger deer. His guess is 1190.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

ROBOWADER said:


> Nicolette says there are 1172 nails in that pile.
> 
> In addition, put us on standby, we can come whenever.


Great pics my brother! It was a blast having you and your daughter as one of last years winners here at the ranch last season! Thanks for sharing and tell your kiddos we said good luck from everyone here on the Holden Pasture Deer Lease!

Thanks everyone for all the entries so far!!! Great pics of all the youngsters as well! Keep them coming!!!

Brett Holden


----------



## Ingledink91 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Kolby says 5275*

Kolby says 5275


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

Ryan Age 12 guess 9292.

Thanks Brett!!


----------



## Champion22 (Jan 18, 2008)

Andrew says 2990 nails

Thanks Brett!!


----------



## Longhorn69 (Nov 28, 2011)

Haylee (14) thinks there's 5569

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Jackson, age 7, guesses 2213.



Happy Hunting,
Big Country Outdoors
800-657-9998


----------



## Bradagorda (Mar 23, 2006)

*Landon*

Landon Klepac 7 says 2550


----------



## strosfann (Jul 19, 2007)

Landon age 12 guesses 2003 Nails


----------



## wycwby (May 19, 2012)

*Cade's guess*

Cade age 11 guesses 1492 Nails


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

Cam Hendricks 1049
Caden Hendricks 2049

both are 16


----------



## btsander (May 24, 2012)

Gavin age 13 his guess is 2986 nails!!!


----------



## red-fin (Nov 4, 2004)

*Colton Ross*

Colton, age 16, guesses that there are 2763 nails in the pile. I am sure hoping that he wins again, that was one of our most memorable trips ever!!! And this will be the last year he is eligible. Here are some pictures from that trip. Thanks Brett for all the opportunities you give the kids on here!!!


----------



## waketx27 (Mar 27, 2013)

Jason age 12 says 4012


----------



## mgale (Apr 26, 2011)

I got home form work last night and asked my wife where my son Grant was. She said he was busy in his room building something out of nails and ask to please DO NOT DISTURB. So you know I had to take a peak. LOL I open his door and here he is trying to make what he calls a educated guess. Last year he was only 8 antlers away and so he said he wanted to take this serious. Also last year he was lucky enough to get to spend a weekend at the nunley chittiam and had the time of his life just seeing the deer and getting to kill hogs and javvallina. Thanks Brett for all you do for the kids. And we will post his guess when he is done counting. (Thank god he has until the end of the month)


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

mgale said:


> I got home form work last night and asked my wife where my son Grant was. She said he was busy in his room building something out of nails and ask to please DO NOT DISTURB. So you know I had to take a peak. LOL I open his door and here he is trying to make what he calls a educated guess. Last year he was only 8 antlers away and so he said he wanted to take this serious. Also last year he was lucky enough to get to spend a weekend at the nunley chittiam and had the time of his life just seeing the deer and getting to kill hogs and javvallina. Thanks Brett for all you do for the kids. And we will post his guess when he is done counting. (Thank god he has until the end of the month)


LMAO that's funny! I don't doubt that from Grant for one second


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Emily says 2009 nails

Picture from a few years ago









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Great pics and guesses!!! Keepum coming!
Can't wait to see which youngster we get to hunt with this year! Here was a cool find from the earlier today. The rain washed out a pile of fossilized bones.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

1267 sam


----------



## hankscke123 (Jun 8, 2011)

*holden said if has is not picked he would love to tag alomg*

He says he don't mind labor work and would love to get not
r camp friends he just likes being outdoor with nabouts to get a yuality proram for all gods blessed animals,thank for all too and if tall been anything just call god blt
ess all four students


----------



## cajundiesel (Jul 30, 2012)

Kadence (9) - 5580


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Keepum coming.. Great pics and guesses.. 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here are a few we may look for on the youth hunt.. These bucks are on the list. 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntn4surf (Apr 20, 2006)

*Nick age 10, 1,599 Nails*

This is his first and only deer shot last year youth weekend.


----------



## huntn4surf (Apr 20, 2006)

*Bryce Green age 6, 1,993 nails*

This year will be his first year to hunt.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

What a great thread!!! Awesome to see all those young folks outdoors! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Paige 8 years old 

3,251 nails


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Rion 11 y/o

3,367 nails


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

More great pics and guesses!!

Keepum coming..
This old 10 point fits the profile for this hunt..
Good luck and thanks everyone for entering your youngsters !!! Can't wait to see which one we get to hunt with this year!!! 
Brett Holden


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

*Macey says...*

Macey Pool (9.5yrs old) says 3,021 to be exact "or within a couple" LOL. Thanks for offering this again Brett!


----------



## Rangerfreak203 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Mark Vinklarek Age 10 --- 2,424 Nails*

:texasflag

Marks First Pig with his .243 WSSM


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

Nicole's guess is 1112


----------



## windrose (Nov 14, 2006)

*Tanner guesses 8000*


----------



## windrose (Nov 14, 2006)

*Emily is 16 and she guesses 7999*


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

More great pics and guesses!! Keepum coming! Here is another old timer that will be on the list.. This is one old buck! This old buck is prob older than most of the young hunters entering the contest


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Rangerfreak203 said:


> :texasflag
> 
> Marks First Pig with his .243 WSSM


Good luck Mark and Jeramie!!! 
I pray you guys get the count right! 
Your hunting life will never be the same! 
You talk about being RUINED!!!
That place will do it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

Cody says 3020!!!!


----------



## Rangerfreak203 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Hanna Vinklarek --- 3,111 Nails*

Hanna Beth (Below in Pink) with her first pig! Shared the experience with her friend Gracie who had never seen a pig in the wild. Just another day at the farm!!!


----------



## charkbait (Nov 1, 2011)

Julian (12 yrs old) says 2113 nails!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Kinsley is 6 yrs old and has not killed anything yet but loves being out there with her daddio, she said "I think there is 10,002 nails in that pile"


----------



## MIKEW (Aug 18, 2004)

Gracie says 6,708 nails......


----------



## jenks13 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Ian*

Ian, Age 12, guesses 3,300 nails


----------



## RBG307 (Nov 17, 2012)

Barrett (8 years) thinks there's 2302 nails in the pile.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

More great pics and guesses! Keepum coming.. We are getting close to finding out who our youth hunter will be this year! 

Thanks to everyone that has entered their youngsters so far!


----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

Landon, age 9, guesses 4462.


----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

Tyler, age 7, guesses 5153.


----------



## Wes (Apr 1, 2005)

Drayton, age 10, guess 7950


----------



## pathmaker (Oct 7, 2004)

Jackson (age 10) guesses 3686. Thanks!


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

*Cason*

Cason thinks there are 3478 nails. Age 11


----------



## Seachaser (Dec 30, 2005)

This is Clayton, His guess is 9504.....


----------



## Seachaser (Dec 30, 2005)

Forgot to add Clayton is 15...


----------



## pierce2901 (Nov 26, 2006)

*2116*

Peyton, 10, guesses there are 2116 nails in the pile.


----------



## pierce2901 (Nov 26, 2006)

*2451*

Paisley, 12, guesses there are 2451 nails in the pile.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Nick (13, 10 as pictured) says 2002 ...


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

More great Pics and guesses... We are getting close to seeing which youngster wins! 
Keepum coming!!!


----------



## M Jones (Aug 12, 2005)

Jonah Blair age 14 guesses 5666


----------



## btsander (May 24, 2012)

Marvin I don't know if that is your nephew, but if I had another kid to enter I would guess close to what your guess is since you have all the luck!! LOL!! Haven't seen Tristen yet with a guess? Saving the best for last!! Good luck to you and all the other young hunters!! Come on Brett show some love!! The anticipation is killing us!!!


----------



## skelly (Jan 20, 2010)

*Cole's guess*

6623


----------



## mgale (Apr 26, 2011)

Grant age 11 has counted all his nails and came up with 4065.


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Braden age 12 guesses 4782! Thanks for doing this for the kids again!


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Barrett age 8 guesses 3951!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

More great pictures and guesses! DF&G Wildlife Supply and the manufactures of Double Down Deer Feed are donating this cool hunting package to the winner of this years youth hunt. Here is a picture of the hunting package they are donating!


----------



## Quackedup (Sep 8, 2010)

Corinne is 13 and guess 6832


----------



## Quackedup (Sep 8, 2010)

Bryson is 15 and guesses 6823


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Very cool!!!



broadonrod said:


> More great pictures and guesses! DF&G Wildlife Supply and the manufactures of Double Down Deer Feed are donating this cool hunting package to the winner of this years youth hunt. Here is a picture of the hunting package they are donating!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice! Love this!

formally known as "osoobsessed"
Www.baffinbayrodandgun.com


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

sam is 10 he guesses 1406


----------



## Trout green (Aug 25, 2012)

Dylan 13 he says 5783 nails.


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

Man there are some great photos of the kids !! Gotta love that ! 
Good luck to everyone & thank you Brett for all you do with the kiddos !!!


----------



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

*Zach's Guess*

Zach, age 14 guesses 4135


----------



## ryanwolf (Feb 4, 2008)

Chloe says 3180


----------



## ryanwolf (Feb 4, 2008)

Chloe above is 14.


----------



## ryanwolf (Feb 4, 2008)

Lauren 12yo guesses 3620

My girls look forward every year to this. One of them missed it by 1 antler last year.


----------



## barcadoce (Jul 26, 2006)

Max, 8 yesterday, in the Tech hat, says 8,756 with no hesitation.


----------



## barcadoce (Jul 26, 2006)

Sam ,10, says 7222.


----------



## dwkole (Sep 18, 2013)

*Mason, 15 says 1567 nails*


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Cason says 4404


----------



## billtexwc (Jul 1, 2008)

Lane Age 9 
guesses 2119


----------



## MexiCoon (Jul 16, 2010)

Jayce says 4653. Age 8


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

Ashlynn - 6 yrs old

2661 nails


----------



## Hand Solo (Jul 4, 2013)

Brooke guessed 3,767


----------



## FishingAggie (Mar 7, 2012)

Sydney is 11 years old, and her guess is 3507.


----------



## Hot Job (Dec 17, 2008)

*Austin, age 14 guesses 2237 nails*

Austin, age 14 guesses 2237 nails


----------



## Hot Job (Dec 17, 2008)

*Victoria age 12 guesses 2638 nails*

Victoria age 12 guesses 2638 nails


----------



## az2323 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Kat, age 11, says 2842 nails*

Mr. Brett,
My name is Kat Zarate and I am 11 years old. My guess is 2842 nails.
Thank you and your family for allowing me the chance to come to your ranch. Kat


----------



## az2323 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Ky, age 14, says 3623 nails*

Mr. Brett, my name is Ky and I am 14 years old. My guess is 3600 nails in the pile. I really enjoy reading your posts with my Dad and looking at all of the amazing animals you have on your ranch. Thanks to you and your family for the opportunity.


----------



## LaSalle30 (Nov 17, 2008)

Weston age 11 guesses 3134










Dylan age 9 guesses 4142










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HUNTINANDFISHIN (Jul 22, 2008)

Makayla (13) Guesses 2987


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

*Tyer Says 3765*

Tyler is 12 years old now in the photo he was 9, he says 3765. Thanks again Brett for helping our kids


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Nolan age 14 is all over this hunt so he can out do his dad! 
3437 nails


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

Dakota (10) guesses 7,600 nails.

Wyatt (15) guesses 10,003 nails.

Thank you for doing this for the kids and Good Luck to all the kiddos!


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks Brett for offering the kids such a great oppurtunity! Can't wait to find see who's the lucky guesser!


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Good luck kids!

Thanks again Brett...awesome gesture and great thread!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok we are fixing to announce the winner.. We are also going to do a raffle using the post number of the youngsters that guessed and add another hunter. So if your youngster didn't guess the number of nails they all get a second chance in the drawing. Give me just a few minutes.. 
Brett


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Man that's good stuff brother. Class act! 

Congrats to the young hunters!!


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow! It just keeps getting better. I wanna be 16 again!


----------



## rudytail10 (Feb 29, 2012)

Can't wait to see what kid has just hit the jackpot. Gonna be one happy hunter. Thanks again for all that you do not just for the kids but for everyone. Very generous of you and your family. First class sir. Very honored to know you and your family. Hope to see y'all soon. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok the winner of the 5th Annual Holden Roofing youth hunt give away contest is the youngster that guessed closest to 3763 nails in the pile! 

We are going to draw and use the post number to pic another winner soon. 


Congrats!!!! Pm me a phone number to contact the winner.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

I think this is our winner???


----------



## rudytail10 (Feb 29, 2012)

Congrats to the young man. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow how cool is that, my son is speechless . I was trying not to get to excited until it was confirmed but I think from what I see Tyler was right on it. Wow this is so crazy cool!!! Thank you a million Brett


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

2cool!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Gearman said:


> Wow how cool is that, my son is speechless . I was trying not to get to excited until it was confirmed but I think from what I see Tyler was right on it. Wow this is so crazy cool!!! Thank you a million Brett


Look forward to meeting you and your son! Tell him congrats from all of us here at camp!

We are going to draw 2 more youth hunters off the post numbers..

Here is the winner of the first drawing.... We are going to draw one more Yourh hunter tomorrow at 9:00 pm.

Our first drawing winner was just pulled here at camp.. Post #145 is our next hunter!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Congrats to these 2 kiddos! This is a 2Cool thing you do Brett!!! I sure hope I am in camp when the winners are there for the hunt!!

Bring on the 3rd winner tomorrow.


----------



## porkrind (Jul 5, 2010)

Congrats to the hunter! He will have a blast!! Thanks for all that you do!


----------



## RBG307 (Nov 17, 2012)

Congrats Tyler and Ky!!! What an awesome opportunity! Looking forward to seeing these youngsters trophies! Thanks Brett!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Amazeballs!!! Congrats to the kiddos!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Congrats to the winners! Very cool thing you do for these youngsters. I hope I will be around when they are in camp to meet them!


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

Too cool Bret! Every year my kids look forward to their guess. This is a great contest you offer our kids. Thanks maybe next year. We will keep guessing. Everyday I find myself looking to see the latest pictures added.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words... We really enjoy having the youngsters down here at the ranch. We have met so many great folks and new friends doing these contest, raffle and action hunts. We were just talking here around the camp fire wishing we could take all of them ... 

Tomorrow night we will do the other drawing... 9:00 pm.. 

Thanks again everyone.. Good luck tomorrow night to all the youngsters!


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Congrats Tyler/Gearman and Ky/az2323.

My daughter and I had the opportunity to make this trip last year, and had an amazing time.

Beautiful ranch, amazing animals, and a wonderful group of people.

Take lots and lots of video and pics!

Good luck to the kiddos at 9pm tonight!!

Great job Brett....please tell all of the folks at camp we said Hi!


----------



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

Congrats to the winners, can't wait to see the pics and read the stories on the hunts !!

Brett, thanks so much for giving all these kids such a great opportunity to enjoy the outdoors !!


----------



## jenks13 (Mar 21, 2013)

This is awesome Bret! Thanks for putting it on. My Son woke up this morning and before he could even open his eyes.. "Did I win?" 

Love seeing him excited about hunting. 

Congrats to the winners!! Fingers crossed for tonight.


----------



## az2323 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Wow! Thank you!*

Brett,
We went to bed last night before y'all drew so that we could wake up this morning and hunt and are now just realizing Ky won the drawing. HE IS SPEECHLESS......unbelievably excited! He has always dreamed of hunting South Texas and now not only gets to do that, but also gets to hunt the BEST ranch in South Texas and with great people. Looking forward to it and can't say enough for all you and your family do for the kids!

Many Thanks,
Abe Zarate
361-571-2625


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

az2323 said:


> Brett,
> We went to bed last night before y'all drew so that we could wake up this morning and hunt and are now just realizing Ky won the drawing. HE IS SPEECHLESS......unbelievably excited! He has always dreamed of hunting South Texas and now not only gets to do that, but also gets to hunt the BEST ranch in South Texas and with great people. Looking forward to it and can't say enough for all you and your family do for the kids!
> 
> Many Thanks,
> ...


Tell that young man we are excited our selves! Look forward to meeting both of y'all.. I sure wish there was a way to take every one of these youngsters... We love seeing the pics of all young hunters and really enjoy having them here at the ranch. 
I'll get ahold of you soon.
Thanks Brett

Congrats to the winners again so far! Looking forward to seeing which number gets pulled at the campfire this eve.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok our 3rd and final winner to the 5th annual Holden Roofing Youth Hunt Givaway has been drawn! Post #140 is our winner! Congratulations !!! 

Thanks everyone for participating again this year... We really enjoy these hunts! 

Brett Holden


----------



## Hand Solo (Jul 4, 2013)

So excited!!!! She is not speechless anymore. Thank you for all you do Brett!


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Hand Solo said:


> So excited!!!! She is not speechless anymore. Thank you for all you do Brett!


I just saw that Brooke won! Congrats! I hope I'm here when y'all make it down. I bet she is one excited kiddo


----------



## BPTH143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks Brett for giving all these kids the opportunity at a hunt of a lifetime! The things you do for the kids here is priceless. Tkank you! And now will be looking forward to this thread next year. Congratulations to all the winners and good luck! Cant wait to see the trophies.


----------



## mgale (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks Brett. I love to see all the kids pictures each year. Congrats to all the young men and little lady that won. What a memory that will be for the kids and there parents.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Sweet! You guys are going to have a blast!!!!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm very excited for the lucky kiddos who won. Congrats to them and I hope I'm there to see the smiles on their faces. Thanks Brett for all you do !!


----------



## thomas78 (Nov 10, 2008)

Congrats to the young hunters! Such a great thing those guys do down there, prepare for the low fence dream world!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Hand Solo said:


> So excited!!!! She is not speechless anymore. Thank you for all you do Brett!


Tell her congrats from all of us here at the ranch.. We are all looking forward to hunting with the kiddos! Pm me your phone number.

Thanks for all the replies and congratulating the youngsters that won the hunts everyone. Sportsmanship is more than just pulling the trigger.. We can't wait to get this years kiddos in the stand. Sure wish we could take them all. Great pics and lots of fun.. If we have the room and have the time I'm thinking about doing another contest later in the season. Thanks again!
Brett Holden


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

My son is very excited but to be honest he really doesn't understand how south Texas really is. I always told him when he gets old enough we would find a ranch to go hunt down there and he can see how cool it is. We had no idea his first trip south would be to the best low fence ranch in Texas. I know being with Brett and the guys on the lease he will have his best shot to get him a beautiful mature deer. i have said it before and will say it again, the kindness brett and company show our youth is something no amount on money in the world can buy you. Thank you Brett and also 2cool for making this happen


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Congrats to all of the winners!!! What a great opportunity for the kiddos.


----------



## Seachaser (Dec 30, 2005)

Congrats to the winners,,, Brett this is a great thing you do for the kids,,, Thanks


----------



## 8-count (Jul 3, 2008)

Congratulations to the younsters.......Brett...Thanks a million on what you and your family are doing with these kids.......Class Act all the way!!!!!!


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

Congrats to all the lucky winners! This is agreat thing y'all do for these kids. cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey Brett!

Finally got Megan's deer back from the taxidermist....she is tickled with the way it turned out!

I didn't notice the # of scars on the buck at the ranch...turns out an aggressive pose was a good choice for him. Seems he liked to fight!

Thanks again for the opportunity to bring her down....this was an amazing first buck for her and a trip we will talk about for years to come!

Good luck to this year's group of youngsters!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hand Solo (Jul 4, 2013)

Very nice buck Megan! My daughter Brooke is really pumped after seeing that picture. She hopes the hunt turns out like yours. Great job

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

98aggie77566 said:


> Hey Brett!
> 
> Finally got Megan's deer back from the taxidermist....she is tickled with the way it turned out!
> 
> ...


Looks great! That young lady can shoot too .. Thanks for posting her buck!
Brett


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Looks great!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Awesomeness! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Happy Girl there!!!


----------

